# Aquarium Safe Decorations



## hopeful fish (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi All!!!

I am starting my first fish tank, and I found some adorable little statues I want to put in it. It will be a five gallon freshwater planted aquarium with a betta fish and a zebra nerite snail. I found these little statues, and I don't know it they are aquarium safe. They were not made for aquariums, so I am looking for a sealant coating that I can cover them with so that nothing will get into the water. So far, I have found many discussions on this, but none that have said anything that is actually a sealant that is completely submersible and aquarium safe. Does anyone have any ideas?

Thanks!


----------

